# kitless theory??



## RAdams (Apr 5, 2010)

I am having a blast not only with my own progress, but with the progress of a couple others as well. I also believe the few of us struggling publicly with kitless is attracting more and more people to try kitless penmaking. I have actually recieved PM's from members saying how inspired they were by my progress. It is mostly those PM's that are the reason i post so much rambling about kitless stuff. 

I have finally got my threading down. I think I am a try or two away from a finished product. But first, I have more questions!


I understand how the parts all connect, and where to put what threads and what have you. My issue is how to make the drilled, spindled, tapped, died pieces into a pen. 

My theory so far (I havent had much chance to try it on account of my threading issues).. is this:

make the nib section, set aside. mount the lid, drill and tap it. We will forget about the finial end for now. set aside. mount the body, (only concerned with the nib section end for now) drill, tap, spindle, die as appropriate, thread the lid on. turn, sand and finish the lid and first 1/4" or so of the pen. remove lid, set aside. mount pen body as regular closed end, turn sand and finish, feathering in the CB section area. 

I think that is totally not the right way to do it, but i cant think of a better way. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 5, 2010)

well, you need at least three parts

the nib section, the cap, and the body.

But I've seen 5 or more parts. Nib section, cap, cap finial, body, body finial. and some with windows that are separate parts too.

The body and the cap need to connect without interfering with the nib section. Don't want it to accidentally unscrew while uncapping.

From there, the sky's the limit.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 5, 2010)

Ron,
Is there a right way?  I don't know.  This is what makes it YOUR pen.  I like the way George shows it in his "just another way of making a pen" thread.  I use these steps and haven't had any problems.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 5, 2010)

Each pen design may require different sequences for different reasons.  To me, the most important feature of kitless pens is when someone from this group can look at the pen and know who made it just by looking at it.  Most of the kitless makers here have acheived that, as have some of the better specialty blank makers, but only a very few who use kits can say the same.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ron , Cris is right , there is no set way of doing kitless . The only important thing to remember is to make sure that you measure everything twice so it all fits together when you are done . Nothing worse then getting it all finished then discovering that the cap isn't long enough to screw on over the nib or that the body can't fit an ink cartridge/converter .


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 5, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Nothing worse then getting it all finished then discovering that the cap isn't long enough to screw on over the nib or that the body can't fit an ink cartridge/converter .


AMEN to that Brother.  I have been there and got my book signed.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 5, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Nothing worse then getting it all finished then discovering that the cap isn't long enough to screw on over the nib or that the body can't fit an ink cartridge/converter .


 
Been there, done that and now I'm printing the T shirts:redface:

I've gone ( only once mind you ) so far as to glue all the bits together, turn it to shape, sand and polish and buff it up.......only to discover that it couldn't be opened to take a refill !!!

Like has been said, each pen needs a completely different approach to it's making. Some you build from the inside out, other from the outside in.
I think the only 'trick' with kitless pens is to get a nice balance between the final appearance and the practical usage. I'm still working on that, but I'm enjoying the journey.
I may get shot down in flames for this but, I have only very rarely seen a custom pen that looks better than some of the kits around. And I certainly include anything I've made in there too. 
For me, most completely kitless pens are simply showcases and while they may be pretty snazzy, I don't think they can compete with a decently made mid to high end kit pen like a Statesman or Emperor. IMHO anyway:biggrin:


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 5, 2010)

I am not so sure there is a right way. Maybe there are ways that seem less wrong than others. If you are like me, most all of my experience has been with pen kits. Once you get the new out of your system you try to make a pen that stands out from the rest. People who do not make pens might look at the pens made from kits and see something fantastic. I look at them and see that the pens look like every one else's that use kits. The truly unique pens are made by someone who is pushing the boundaries. New materials or techniques with a kit pen will make it stand out but it takes a lot of artistic ability which I don't think I have. Kitless designs will always stand out to the people who make pens because of the challenge required to make them and the thought that went into designing one that works. If it hadn't been for the discussions on this site, I do not believe I would have attempted the kitless route but now that I have started, my head is full of all sorts of new ideas. I want to say thanks to all that have posted about this as it has inspired me to keep trying outside the box.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 5, 2010)

well said!


I kinda figured it was a "shoot from the hip" kinda deal. I just wanted to make sure I wasnt about to do something really stupid. 

Thanks for all the input!


----------

